# OMG!!! my toenail fell off.. will it grow back?!



## missalyssa

Ok so I ran a halfmarathon a few months ago and really hurt my toe. It was black and blue for a while and sore.
Today, the toenail came off. It is beyond hideous underneath there with old dried blood but there is a small toenail underneath.. Will this grow back in proper?
Omg I'm so f-ing ugly! Its my big toe now I can't wear open toe shoes.. I will have to wear socks all the time now


----------



## NoIce

It will grow back.

Also, if you're doing alot of running, keep your toe-nails relativly long. The extra surface area balances out the pressure your nail will exert on the fleshy underskin it sits on.


----------



## millenniumman75

missalyssa said:


> Ok so I ran a halfmarathon a few months ago and really hurt my toe. It was black and blue for a while and sore.
> Today, the toenail came off. It is beyond hideous underneath there with old dried blood but there is a small toenail underneath.. Will this grow back in proper?
> Omg I'm so f-ing ugly! Its my big toe now I can't wear open toe shoes.. I will have to wear socks all the time now


Been there, done that.....YES, it grows back. You could put once of those Lee Press-On nails there - kind of like a wig for your toe. Just remember to take it off to let your nail grow back.

For me, it was my second toe - happened TWICE :afr.


----------



## bsd3355

Haha!

Sorry, I wouldn't of laughed if you didn't call yourself "f'n ugly" for having your toenail fall off. I find that hilarious.

What you need is some superglue and your back to being beautiful again!


----------



## keyla965

I know its not the same but my finger nail fell off and it grew back a few months latter. Also my brothers toenail fell off too and it grew back. Dont worry about it it'll grow back i promise.


----------



## anxiousguy

I got my thumb smashed and my fingernail fell off and grew back. It looks normal can't tell that anything ever happened.


----------



## missalyssa

Hahaha alright good news everyone , ill stop freaking out now heh... At least its not summer anyway and can easily be concealed with boots, shoes and socks. But man, this is funky. It feels just like regular skin under there, all smooth lol. And it doesn't hurt, it just feels normal, kinda makes me feel like I've got a stump... Hmmmmmmm


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

It's happened to me once.

I can say that nobody worth a damn would be deterred or feel that you're "ugly" for having a wound. Everyone bleeds, it's a scientific fact!

Feel better.


----------



## cakesniffer

I bruised my big toenail all the way to the cuticle last year from walking all over London. It was black and gross and painful. I wish the thing just fell off, but no, I had to look at it for almost ten months. Apparently that's how long it takes for a completely new toenail to grow in. It was nasty clipping it every few weeks. Bits of dried blood would come out from under it.


----------



## Sam1911

6-12 months for it to grow back fully


----------



## Futures

cakesniffer said:


> I bruised my big toenail all the way to the cuticle last year from walking all over London. It was black and gross and painful. I wish the thing just fell off, but no, I had to look at it for almost ten months. Apparently that's how long it takes for a completely new toenail to grow in. It was nasty clipping it every few weeks. Bits of dried blood would come out from under it.


lol that's what I'm going through right now. I'm on month 10 right now and it'll probably be another 3 months before it completely grows out!


----------



## JaneSmith

Gross.


----------



## norad

Toenails are overrated anyway.


----------



## fire mage64

Gwah! That sounds painful.


----------



## MobiusX

There is a chance that it might not grow back or that if it does it won't grow back to normal.


----------



## Cletis

OP: Aren't you a nurse? You, of all people here, should know the answer to that.


When I was a little kid I slammed my toe in the car door and the toe nail fell off...and, yes, it grew back. I don't remember how long it took but it wasn't the 6-12 months some here are saying. :roll It was like weeks, if I remember right. It came back pretty fast. :yes


----------



## Pennywise

It will grow back in. It might take a few months, but it will grow back.


----------



## huh

Nope, it's gone.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The OP hasn't come back, so how would you know that?


----------



## Catnap

I remember when one of my fingernails fell off. I can't remember what caused it to happen, but it might've been that time I slammed a finger in the door really hard (this is so far back, I was like 4 or 5..). It did grow back, but I don't remember how long it took. Good as new, though.


----------



## DrOsmosis

*Same problem here*

funny thing is my old mans dad had this weird cure. Somthing to do with lack of calcium. he suggested i eat my own toe nails i did it and my toe nail grew back- only issue is that it turns out a little black.:um


----------



## mooncake

I walked up the mountain Ben Nevis once, and my toenail fell off a few days later. I've still got it in my house somewhere.


----------



## Luna Sea

mooncake said:


> I walked up the mountain Ben Nevis once, and my toenail fell off a few days later. I've still got it in my house somewhere.


That's just disgusting! :O 

I lost a big toenail when I was a kid, I don't remember how, but it grew back. I did have a problem with it getting ingrown about 10 years later though; I'm not sure if that's just a coincidence.


----------



## ShadyGFX

I wish my right big toe nail would fall off. It's been ingrowing and it's killing me.


----------



## Luna Sea

ShadyGFX said:


> I wish my right big toe nail would fall off. It's been ingrowing and it's killing me.


You should go to a chiropodist and get it taken care of. Mine was pretty bad, then they trimmed back the side and it's been perfectly fine ever since.


----------



## ShadyGFX

TristanS said:


> You should go to a chiropodist and get it taken care of. Mine was pretty bad, then they trimmed back the side and it's been perfectly fine ever since.


It's gonna be weird having someone touch my feet but I'll give it a shot, thanks


----------



## millenniumman75

Both of the second toes on both my feet are black from blood under the nail. My nails must have been too long and then I would wear socks while running and the socks would pull the nail back (causing a wee bit of pain when I finished running). 
It has to grow out :stu.


----------



## Monotony

As long as you don't agitate the nail bed or pick at the area where it was it will grow back. It's actually one of the ways they can treat ingrown toenails, when mine was removed it took about a month to grow back. As long as you keep the toe clean it should grow back without any complications. Wear socks that aren't very rough on the inside so that friction doesn't damage the area.


----------



## Picturesque

My mom got that once, it grew back.


----------



## Sacrieur

Nails are mostly made of keratin (not calcium), a kind of protein. They grow constantly and replenish themselves. It should grow back. If it doesn't consult a doctor.


----------



## PitaMe

It will grow back just fine. When I was about 13, I got into a fight and did like a lot of little girls do, I tried to claw the other girl, but had on fake nails. So I basically ripped off the fake nails, and my real nails in the process. All of my nails grew back, and I don't think it took very long. But man did it hurt!


----------



## ACCV93

This has happened to me before after stubbing my big toe really badly, and yes, it grows back. It will take awhile, but there's nothing to worry about, just remember to not expose it to any germs or bacteria and keep it clean.


----------



## Mlochail

PitaMe said:


> It will grow back just fine. When I was about 13, I got into a fight and did like a lot of little girls do, I tried to claw the other girl, but had on fake nails. So I basically ripped off the fake nails, and my real nails in the process. All of my nails grew back, and I don't think it took very long. But man did it hurt!


AAAAHH ****ting cowballs!!! When I saw those nails breaking in horror movies as they scratched walls I thought 'YEAH RIGHT'

I'm scared :shock


----------



## NoHeart

I've lost my thumb nail once from getting it stuck between between the trunk of our car, and I lost my big toe nail after I fell from the stairs.

It was messy but nothing too serious.


----------



## AussiePea

I am afraid we will need to amputate your foot.


----------



## Charmander

They take forever to grow back for a lot of people.


----------



## Cletis

Charmander said:


> They take forever to grow back for a lot of people.


Seems like mine came back fast. Good as new.


----------



## dracial

Been there, the fact that you have another toe nail there though it is small is a very good sign. It an it will grow back. It takes a long time but it will grow back. The reason it happens (nails falling off) is because when you smash your finger or toe, you kill it enough that you kill the tissue that connects the nail to the body. Most cases of this result in the nail growing back. I was without a toe nail for almost a month before I saw signs of it growing back. You should be fine. My advice is to keep the area clean and there should be no problems. Hope this helps.


----------



## MDF93

you are forever without a toe nail.


----------



## SilentArtChild

Lol I really was freaking out too when it happened to me but my mom told me its not a big deal and it did grow back. I could careless if its there or not but im also a dude and im not gonna be painting my toenails anytime soon lol.


----------

